# Journal of Special Operations Medicine - Spring Issue



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 20, 2007)

It has some interesting stuff in it.  If you read the fox news article about the canine injuries/deaths in Iraq, you may find interest in the article and photos in this edition of the Journal of Special Operations Medicine. 

http://jsoupublic.socom.mil/publications/jsom/jsom_current.pdf


----------



## DoctorDoom (Aug 22, 2007)

Good publication... I need to get off my ass and join SOMA, and start planning for my next assignment...


----------



## medic1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, can't open this pdf up....can you squirt through another patch or send it again...........Medic1


----------

